# Enough already!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie says, Mom, you've taken Ava enough places....it's my turn....



now let's go, I'm ready.





[attachment=58374:Archie_11_12_09_rs.jpg]


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I think he's right. LOL 
it's time for an Archie day. Just mom and Archie.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with Archie. He need to have a fun day out. Maybe some lunch and shopping.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 14 2009, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851010


> I agree with Archie. He need to have a fun day out. Maybe some lunch and shopping.[/B]


Lunch, maybe....but shopping? Jane, he's a boy  !!! He'd rather take a nice long walk and pee on everything in sight!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh :wub: I sure missed this face
Good to see you again, Arch boy

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 14 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851018


> He'd rather take a nice long walk and pee on everything in sight![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 14 2009, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851018


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 14 2009, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851010





> I agree with Archie. He need to have a fun day out. Maybe some lunch and shopping.[/B]


Lunch, maybe....but shopping? Jane, he's a boy  !!! He'd rather take a nice long walk and pee on everything in sight!
[/B][/QUOTE]

 Pat, you are quite a character! But, I believe you are right. Aren't they cute when they find ways to express themselves? Oh, btw, I love that bag.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 14 2009, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851037


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 14 2009, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851018





> QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 14 2009, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851010





> I agree with Archie. He need to have a fun day out. Maybe some lunch and shopping.[/B]


Lunch, maybe....but shopping? Jane, he's a boy  !!! He'd rather take a nice long walk and pee on everything in sight!
[/B][/QUOTE]

 Pat, you are quite a character! But, I believe you are right. Aren't they cute when they find ways to express themselves? Oh, btw, I love that bag.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That bag is part of a $29 stroller from Dog.com or some place like that. I had to empty my trunk last week and just happened to put the bag down in the livingroom. Guess it'll stay there if they like it. :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

There he is, Arch baby!! :wub: 

:HistericalSmiley: Have a great lunch today (and peeing on everything in sight)!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That Archie is so darn cute.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you serious? He really got in the bag himself and was sitting there waiting? Oh my Lord Pat what a doll! You have GOT to take Archie out today. Yep...It's time for a mommy & son day.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He is sooo cute sitting there in that bag!!! Pat, take him for a walk if Ida is not in the area.......it is beautiful here today after flooding rains from that tropical storm. He is such a sweetheart and needs some Mommytime with you!!! Thanks for posting that darling little picture!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Well adorable Archie, Did you get your wish???????


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 14 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851018


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 14 2009, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851010





> I agree with Archie. He need to have a fun day out. Maybe some lunch and shopping.[/B]


Lunch, maybe....but shopping? Jane, he's a boy  !!! He'd rather take a nice long walk and pee on everything in sight!
[/B][/QUOTE]

And if Arch is anything like the Tater Tot, throw a nice mud puddle into the mix as well, and he'll be happy as can be!
Pat, sweet Archie is adorable waiting for you to take him for a special Mommy and Archie Day! :heart: :heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

i sure hope Archie got his day out. He's been waiting so patiently. Have fun on your outing Mr. Archman.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Archie we have been waiting for you  nice and sunny here big boy B) so now that your ready for a trip, dump your mommy and come play with us :supacool: arty: :smootch: wuv :heart: Matilda and B&B


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 14 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851111


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 14 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851018





> QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 14 2009, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851010





> I agree with Archie. He need to have a fun day out. Maybe some lunch and shopping.[/B]


Lunch, maybe....but shopping? Jane, he's a boy  !!! He'd rather take a nice long walk and pee on everything in sight!
[/B][/QUOTE]

And if Arch is anything like the Tater Tot, throw a nice mud puddle into the mix as well, and he'll be happy as can be!
Pat, sweet Archie is adorable waiting for you to take him for a special Mommy and Archie Day! :heart: :heart: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Eek! Archie does NOT like to get his feet wet.....that is Abbey's favorite thing to do though...  

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Nov 14 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851142


> i sure hope Archie got his day out. He's been waiting so patiently. Have fun on your outing Mr. Archman.[/B]


Ummm, we didn't go out today, but I promise .....tomorrow.....really....

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Nov 14 2009, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851151


> Hey Archie we have been waiting for you  nice and sunny here big boy B) so now that your ready for a trip, dump your mommy and come play with us :supacool: arty: :smootch: wuv :heart: Matilda and B&B[/B]


Arch is ready to hop a plane to come visit his sweetheart B&B......hubba hubba!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Aww, Archie looks so sweet waitng for you to take him out :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

aww so cute. Archie needed some "mama and me" time!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's his cutest pic ever....did he get in there himself? he's like a cat. Jodi would never climb into anything like that.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Archie, you are THE man! Pat that is a GREAT picture of him. :wub: 


Archie, Mr Wookie wants you to know he understands fully about the urge to jump into a bag on the floor.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

too darn cute!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

That's just precious. :biggrin:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that boy is far to cute.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 14 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851054


> Are you serious? He really got in the bag himself and was sitting there waiting? Oh my Lord Pat what a doll! You have GOT to take Archie out today. Yep...It's time for a mommy & son day. [/B]



QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 14 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851193


> that's his cutest pic ever....did he get in there himself? he's like a cat. Jodi would never climb into anything like that.[/B]


Yep, he's always been a "bag boy" - if there's a bag on the floor, he's in it. The only trouble is, he loves to be carried around the house :wub: , but when we go outside he tries to stand up and at 9 1/2 pounds - it becomes a balancing act... :blink:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

As promised....Archie went shopping with me today! He just LOVES going to Home Depot!!! 

[attachment=58416:Arch_shopping_2_rs.jpg]
[attachment=58415:Arch_shopping_rs.jpg] 


He attracks as much attention as Ava does! And now he's a happy boy again.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Look at that smile on that boy! Pat he is actually GLOWING!! He's soooo happy he got his mommy and me day. What a little love bug. Of course he gets as much attention as Ava....he's the Arch Man! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww he does look very happy! I'm guessing Abby doesn't like to go out much?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr. Sexy in his leopard vest!!! You go Archie!!!! Pat, he is just adorable and so glad he got one on one time with you!!!!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Look at that happy face :heart: !!!! Oh my, I bet you didnt get much shopping done


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Adorable. I can't believe how good he is in the cart. Danica won't behave in the stores. She wants to bark at everyone to get their attention.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You can tell Archie really enjoyed his day out with mom. I love the smile on his face. 
Now, when are you taking our little Miss Abbey shopping?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

So glad Archie got to go out with Mommy. He deserved it.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

he looks so pleased to be out with his mom!
and mom all to himself too :Sooo cute:


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

archie is adorable and looks so happy!!! awwwwwww love him :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww look how pleased and proud he looks in that second picture, how gorgeous is he.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie and Ava are my "travellers" Abbey cannot be taken out in public.....she barks the entire time and trys to bite any other dog we might encounter!!! :blink: ....I don't know where I went wrong with that "middle" child, but she's incouragable!!!!!!!!!!!! 

and...If asked....Tink would rather be at home holding down the fort as security guard.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

look at Archie's face :wub: omg he looks like he's the king for the day  Mr. Stud Muffin B)


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I adore that boy! Look how happy you've made your littleman! Thanks for the smile Archie!
Pat, Tchelsi is the same way about hopping into bags. It's all cute and fine until she comes across a _*stranger's*_ bag in a shop! That's when we end up having some 'splaining to do. Maybe if I could just teach her to craftily grab a $20 when the bag belongs to someone we don't know.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Nov 15 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851533


> look at Archie's face :wub: omg he looks like he's the king for the day  Mr. Stud Muffin B)[/B]


Yes, Paula, he was quite pleased with himself, LOL. And I still love that harness vest you made..... :yes:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww.. Archie!!  Hes DA MAN! :wub: 

Homedepot mind you bringing him in to shop? I'm always nervous to take my pups into any stores except petsmart around here... :brownbag:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He looks so happy out shopping :wub: :wub: I love that he's sitting and behaving so well in the shopping cart :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He looks so proud and so happy to be out with Mama.

(doggies are not allowed in stores here! at least not at Kent, but the Paint Shop guy said yes to dogs).


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I bet Archie was a hugh hit at the HD. He is such a handsome little man!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Archie sure is a character... and <strike>cute</strike> handsome too! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I love seeing pictures of him and the rest of your gang.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Boys and Home Depot go together so well! Looks like a great shopping day for you both!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------

